# Argos 747 cut-off switch. Where is it please ?



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Does anyone know where the cut out switch is on a burstner argos ? i have had the van on EHU outside my house whilst this cold snap has been in effect, but when I went to check on it tonight the 230v graphic on the control panel was flashing and the heating wasn't working. My mum who lives just around the corner from me mentioned that we had some sort of power cut yesterday which could obviously ties in with my problem. 

I am only guessing it's the cut-out switch as I know nish about electrickery sort of stuff, so someone may know different.

I have done all the obvious stuff, but now I'm struggling.  

steve


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

try disconnecting everything and plug back in again, check fuses already?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ShinyFiat said:


> try disconnecting everything and plug back in again, check fuses already?


Thanks for fast reply Shiny.

I didn't notice the problem till late tonight so will start checking things more thoroughly in the morning, was sort of looking for a quick fix if you know what I mean. :roll: Just hope I haven't done any damage to the system. 8O

steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Weve got an Elegance which is similar in many ways. Have you checked the main MCB in the bottom of the wardrobe, it may have tripped. Also check to see if you've got power coming into the van.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Weve got an Elegance which is similar in many ways. Have you checked the main MCB in the bottom of the wardrobe, it may have tripped. Also check to see if you've got power coming into the van.
> 
> Andy


MCB is fine Andy-switch is set to on. No power coming in to the van as we speak-just on my way out there now to check things out. Thanks for your ideas. 

steve


----------

